# Frogbikes: Schlechte Erfahrungen?



## SepptheRap (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung zu den Frogbikes im Allgemeinen, und den 20 Zöllern im Besonderen wissen. Sicherlich gibt es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch Langzeiterfahrungen.
Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass ich nach langem Recherchieren und Lesen im Netz (mtb-news ) ein Frog 52 für meinen Sohn geordert habe. Da ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe, bin ich gleich zum Fahrradfritzen der mir Schaltung, Bremsen, etc. einstellen soll. Als ich dort ankam, lachte er nur und schüttelte den Kopf. Als ich nachhakte meinte er, dass Sie wohl schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Frogbikes gemacht haben. Ich kann dass so gar nicht glauben.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mir vor knapp zwei Wochen in diesem Laden Kinderräder angeschaut, natürlich aber keines gekauft habe. (Die hatten so ne "X-Cross" Marke, angeblich sehr gut aber, lt. I-net, knapp 11 kg schwer) Vielleicht ist der Verkäufer nur ein wenig "stinkig". 

Also: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Frogbikes?

Mit Dank im Vorraus!

Sepp


----------



## track94 (30. Juli 2015)

Wenn er nichts konkretes gesagt hat ......abhaken  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (30. Juli 2015)

es sind einige Frog Bikes in diesem Forum unterwegs und der Händler meines Vertrauens hat viele zufriedene Frogkunden (andere natürlich auch). Das 55er für meinen Sohn ist noch im Aufbau. Ich habe es komplett zerlegt und halte den Rahmen für gut verarbeitet. 
Die Teileauswahl ist dem Endpreis geschuldet, aber durchaus funktional und haltbar.


----------



## SepptheRap (30. Juli 2015)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Fahrradfreak, fahre selber nur ein popeliges Stevens x6, brauche also kein Highend. Es muss einfach "normalen" - bisweilen sportlichen - Ansprüchen genügen. Mein Sohn hat heute die erste Runde gedreht und ist total begeistert. Vor allem mit der Schaltung via Schalthebel kommt er viel besser klar als mit einer Drehgriffschaltung.

lg Sepp


----------



## track94 (30. Juli 2015)

Dann ist doch alles gut....einen großen Haufen auf das Geschwätz vom Fahrradhändler


----------



## Taurus1 (31. Juli 2015)

Lackqualitaet wurde mal bemaengelt, und die anscheinend nicht stattgefundene Endkontrolle vor dem Versenden. Beides bis jetzt Einzelfaelle hier im Forum, glaube ich.
Also lass dich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, der war wahrscheinlich blos sauer, dass er dir nicht selbst was verkaufen konnte.
Manche Haendler moegen es eben nicht, wenn man Sachen woanders kauft und dann zu ihnen kommt. Kann ich zum Teil verstehen, aber andereseits koennen sie ja trotzdem noch was verdienen. Und mit dem Grad ihrer Freundlichkeit entscheiden sie darueber, ob man nochmal kommt, oder nicht...


----------



## SepptheRap (31. Juli 2015)

Als ich das Fahrrad gestern Abend abgeholt habe, hatte der Verkäufer nichts mehr gesagt. (Der Chef saß bei der Übergabe gerade am PC und bediente einen anderen Kunden)
Ich hätte ja gern etwas vor Ort gekauft. Aber bei mir in der Nähe gibts halt kaum was. Das nächste Geschäft, welche einigermaßen leichte Kinderräder führt, ist knapp 100 km weg. Und die hatten das Frog nicht in der gewünschten Farbe. Daher musste ich auf Versand zurückgreifen. Nettes Schmankerl war, dass der Versender das Frog 52 mit 2 Paar Reifen (Straße + Gelände) ausgeliefert hat. 
Meine Sohnemann ist jedenfalls sehr zufrieden und jeden Tag traurig, wenn wir nicht unsere Tour gemacht haben.

lg Sepp


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub, der will Dir das madig machen. Nicht viel drauf geben.

Der Vollständigkeit halber trotzdem die Dinge, die mich stör(t)en (Frog 26" von 2014):
Lackqualität, das Rot platzt schnell ab (Steinbeschuss am Unterrohr z.B.)
Steuersatz nicht gedichtet, knirscht schon, am besten direkt so ein Neoprenring drüberziehen, ich werde ihn tauschen
Tretlager war nicht festgeschraubt, Montagefehler beim Hersteller
(Schaltzug war falsch verlegt)
(Kette nicht richtig vernietet, sehr kritisch!)

Die beiden letzten Punkte gehen aufs Konto des Händlers. Er meinte, die original verbauten Schaltwerke hätten nicht gut funktioniert, deshalb wäre an allen Rädern das Schaltwerk gewechselt worden. Den am Schaltwerk falsch verlegten Zug nimmt er deshalb auf seine Kappe. Die Kette sehe ich auch bei ihm, er wird die fürn Schaltwerkwechsel geöffnet und dann nicht korrekt geschlossen haben... Dafür kann der Hersteller Frog aber nix.

Den Rahmen halte ich für qualitativ gut. Ist auch recht leicht. Anbauteile dem Preis angemessen. Das nicht fest eingeschraubte Tretlager stellt jemanden ohne passendes Werkzeug vor ein Problem. Muss dann beim Händler gerichtet werden. Ich habs eh getauscht, deshalb fiel das sofort auf. Trotz der erwähnten Nachlässigkeiten: Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## SepptheRap (1. August 2015)

@trifi: WO hast du dein Frogbike gekauft? Sind ja schon ein paar Mängel die du das aufgezählt hast.
lg


----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2015)

Onlein bei einem Händler der auch mit Kania, Cycletech etc. handelt. Habe nicht zum ersten Mal dort gekauft. Kontakt ist gut, das entsprechende Feedback ging umgehend per Mail dorthin. Fehler können passieren, man kann immer was dazu lernen.


----------

